# Used too much water in concrete



## me72 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi.
A long background, before my question:
I'm making an outdoor shade umbrella stand, using a PVC pipe, in a large planter pot. The idea is to then fill it with some potting soil and plant some flowers in it.
I put a layer of pebbles and on it poured a 5 inch layer of concrete (it was of good consistency). As it did not seem to be heavy enough (to withstand windy conditions), I decided to add some more concrete.
My second batch of concrete was too watery (slush consistency), but as it was all the concrete I had left, I poured it on.
It set within ~24 hours (I had dowels in it, so water could seep through and the dowel holes stayed clear after I pulled them out).
However - the top layer of concrete has not fully dried, although it has been a week, since I poured it. It has a consistency of partially dried mud - I can leave my fingerprint impression on it, or pinch off a piece and it will crumble in my hand.
As can be seen in the pictures, the lower layer of concrete has dried and taken on a light gray color, while the upper layer is light brown in color.

The questions: 
1. Will it eventually dry out? 
2. Is there any point delaying putting the potting soil on it and planting some flowers in the pot?
3. Will the "bad" cement level adversely effect the flowers, in some way? Can it turn moldy, for example?
4. Is there some other solution, I may not be thinking of, to fix my project?

Thank you!
M.E.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 26, 2016)

It is what it is, won't likely get any harder, most of the chemicals are washed out, I would cover it with landscape fabric to keep the roots out of the holes.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Sep 27, 2016)

The concrete will be permanently weak but if it holds together you're OK. All masonry leaches lime over time which may affect the soil's ph level. That can burn roots but a lot of plants can tolerate it so it's basically going to depend on what you plant there. 

Phil


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 28, 2016)

What about scrapping it all out and starting over and follow the mixing directions on the bag. Chalk it up as a learning experience. We've all had those moments.


----------

